# aba 16v coolant hose?



## 98jettadub (Jan 12, 2008)

i am currently in the process of building a aba 16v and i was wondering what coolant hoses i would need for the swap? can i just use 16v hoses or do i need to mix and match different hoses from various engines? thanks in advance. im soo close to getting this thing done all i need is the little stuff now.:thumbup:


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

That will vary depending on what radiator you are using, and what coolant flange you use on the head. As far as I can tell the hoses between the water pump and oil cooler could interchange. And I have no idea about the lower radiator hose...I haven't gotten far enough on my project to investigate that yet.

BBM has an very nice coolant flange for the head that allows the MK3 upper coolant hose to be used. To use this your upper radiator connection needs to point straight back into the engine compartment.

If you're using a Scirocco 16v radiator you're going to want to use the 16v coolant flange on the head and the upper hose from the Scirocco as well. because of the funky angle of the radiator connection.


----------



## 98jettadub (Jan 12, 2008)

im using my stock mk3 rad. and i got the bbm coolant flange for the head and someone else told me to get a abf flange for the front of the head. does that sound right to u?


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

I just checked my MK3 Jetta, '87 Scirocco 16v, and the ABF (that will be going into the Scirocco) to see how the configurations differ. The 16v flange angles out of the head toward the upper radiator flange while the ABF angles away. The picture Bahn Brenner shows of the 16v conversion would lead me to believe that the flange from your 16v head would be the one to use.

Notice how the upper radiator hose pictured (bottom right) is biased toward the upper radiator connection.












I would call them to confirm that though.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's a picture of my ABF 16v that shows the coolant flange off the front and side of the head. 

Maybe it'll help...I need to know too!


----------



## 98jettadub (Jan 12, 2008)

i apprecate your help guys thanks your replys help me clarify my concern thanks.:thumbup:


----------

